# How many of you carry this?



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Interested finding out how many of you would carry a signalling mirror. 
We are taught at EP's (Emergency Procedures) that if you are lucky enough to survive a crash landing on the ocean and you get in a raft, the signaling mirror is probably the most underrated yet most effective signalling device you could carry with you. Flares can get wet, transducers can malfunction, yet the humble mirror, if used correctly, can be seen from miles away. On my PFD I have a strobe, a whistle and carry my UHF marine radio. I will now also include the little mirror, which BTW, is polycarbonate polished to a very high shine.
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## Jake (Sep 23, 2005)

Actually, yes. Carmen has one in her seat pocket, and great things they are too.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

I like the mirror idea! Also good for blinding stinkboaters as they bear down on you at 100 knots...

Is your whistle standard QANTAS issue?

it cracks me up every time i listen to the safety demo when flying... :lol: "in the event of a crash landing, blow this whistle"....
So,if I'm floating 300 miles out in the middle of the ocean all I need to do is ...

'tweeeeeeeet......tweeeeeet.......tweeeeeeeeeeeeeet'...... :shock: :roll: :wink:

ps. what sort of marine radio do you use?


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

That's funny, Davey. Yes, you are right. With all the noise, wailing and gnashing of teeth, the whistle will do bugger all in a ditching!! Probably the most important things to take off the aircraft are the beacons. You forget them...you are stuffed!
The VHF marine radio I have is an Icom M32 handheld radio. Bought it in Singa and saved about $150.
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

I've had a signal mirror in my survival kit for years. I have used them at work for a quick verification of line-of-sight for microwave radios. It is amazing how effective they are.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Gday Simond,
The mirror is a great idea, so is a VHF radio however a lot of rescue bases don't have the funds to put UHF in as well leaving the coverage somewhat sparatic.

Cheers Dave


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Good tip Simon , where did you buy that neat little mirror, very easy to permanently store on the kayak


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Er...have not bought it yet, but seen it on Ebay for $7 + postage. Using a small mirror I took out of a camping pack for toiletries for the time being. Might just invest in one. Quite sure one of the big boating shops carry them.
I guess I watch too many of those "I should be dead" programs about survival. They showed one recently in the US about 2 guys who went kayaking and the currents took them to some desolate island near British Columbia. Not really prepared for such an event, I think they were rescued after a couple of weeks, but they were in pretty bad condition. Hadn't enough warm clothing and no survival equipment. 
Heck, I even thought of carrying a thermal blanket (you know, the alfoil ones that fold into a little packet). I guess there are too many unknowns out there. Better be prepared.
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

bigbazoo said:


> Good tip Simon , where did you buy that neat little mirror, very easy to permanently store on the kayak


Baz, camping section of Kmart have Coleman signalling mirrors for bush walking [or any outdoors store]


----------



## ManjiMike (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi all ,
Found this sight a couple of days ago and wish to say thanks to everyone for their input.
An effective and cheap signalling mirror can be had by using a compact disc (remove from case first!!).

There was no indication as 2 how 2 use the mirror above, so if I can be cheeky, this is the way to use them.

Hold your arm out at full length in the direction of the person/boat/aircraft that you are trying to signal. Give them the 2-fingered Victory sign. While holding this position place the mirror in front of your face and looking thru the hole twist the mirror until the the sun light is shining on your hand. At this point if your hand is still aimed at your target, they will see you reflection.

Hope I'm not teaching you what you already know.

Cheers Mike


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Yep I got one, keep in the PFD pocket.


----------



## Dillo (Dec 6, 2006)

I too carry a mirror with me........ on the back of my paddle  

It is handy for seeing where other yak mates are in a river or creek without having to turn around 

I purchased it at autocheap..one of those cheap stick ons. Has proven to be very handy
Rod


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

> I too carry a mirror with me........ on the back of my paddle
> 
> It is handy for seeing where other yak mates are in a river or creek without having to turn around


Sure flyrod we know you use it to make sure your hair is in the right place when a pretty thing is paddling the other way :lol: :lol: :lol:

Or maybe thats what i would do :shock: :lol: :lol:

Cheers Dave


----------

